# **Crufts Best In Show Result** **Spoiler!**



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

The Giant Schnauzer won the Best In Show award. 2nd Place went to the Samoyed. Post all thoughts in here! ​


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

thats the one i wanted to win


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

I was actually hoping for the Beagle to win.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

should have been a border collie


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Two stunning dogs,both worthy winners.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> should have been a border collie


...thought you may say that,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee well its true


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

must admit, them collies was fare pretty wot i see of them yesterday aftanoon


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

the terrier was super but 'scruffy' dogs get overlooked in this 'shiny coat world' of today 
the winner was beautiful though i have to admit


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

both of my breeds were in the line up! the american cocker and the beagle!....i would have liked to see either win [ of course] but i thought the samoyed should have won.......i think the schnauzer was better last year than he was this.....but the beagle is my puppy's daddy!
Pauline


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

I was hoping for the beagle to win. I had a beagle when i was younger and adore them!! The winner was very shiney though lmao


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Kwl worthy winner nut the Beagle was beauty- And of course i would all ways vote 4 Lab or Retriever 

(Labs & Retriever r my fav dogs)


Boccia-Boy


----------

